# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Come on!!! x.(

## victorsgrace

Just wanted to express my general dissatisfaction about Denmark being such a small, non-toad fixated amphibian group and for it to be so _unbelievably_ tough to get hold of *Bufo japonicus* here!!

It's incredible - the only toad source I've fond in a pet-shop line, is some guy who online sells Bufo melanosticus at the moment (if ANYONE want to trade two melanosticus for two male bufo japonicus, I'll make it happen!! LOL) and otherwise seeing only Cane toads at the messevent we have in DK.

Otherwise it's just poison dart frogs, axolotls, pacman- and surinam frogs (you guys have it SO easy, haha).


After two and a half months now of looking around, even getting in touch with the president for the Froggroups activities in Denmark, I've found _one_ breeder all the way in Vienna, that's in touch with me and _might_ have toadlets for next years august 8.l Otherwise I've just recently discovered the fair in Hamm this 14th of december, that I'd love to go to, but don't have a car :.(

I've also looked around and found a few contacts in the UK via their reptile forum, but I fear costums being a real pain when I have to bring them home by plane, and I don't want to risk them being quaranteened for six months, where I have to pay by day, or them being refused at costums and taken from me.


Just totally sucks  :Frown:  If anyone has any other ideas, I'd appreciate it.

----------


## Carlos

Don't stress; have never seen one for sale here either  :Smile:  !

----------


## Heather

That would be an awesome bufo to have! Good luck in your search. I hope you can find one or two.

----------


## victorsgrace

Looks like it's gonna happen after all!!!! Aaaaah - 3½ months of constant searching around - finger's crossed, everybody!! :.D

----------


## victorsgrace

Yeeeeees!!! The 17th of December I have two of these guys home in DK! 

Guys - persistancy pays of indeed! x.D

----------


## Carlos

Pics please  :Smile:  !

----------


## victorsgrace

Don't worry - you'll get lots of pics when I have them here! x.D

----------


## victorsgrace

Delayed 1,5 months. x.l

----------


## SweetApples

At least you know you're getting them.

----------


## Carlos

> Delayed 1,5 months. x.l


Did you pay for them already  :EEK!:  ?

----------


## victorsgrace

Yes I did - the worst thing possible happened under transport. His thermometer broke on his way home to DK from Germany and it overheated his whole cargo x.( So everything died..

He offered me my money back, but I asked if he could find me another pair and he says it'll be possible in ca. 1,5 months. So, I'll wait and check back in a week pr. agreement. If he really can't find any else, I'll get the money back.

----------


## victorsgrace

> At least you know you're getting them.


Yeap. Soon...  soon!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ratz

Sad to hear that!

in case you dont get them - dont give up, they are occasionally offered in Germany and there was at least one breeding success in the last years. But i guess you already know...

----------


## victorsgrace

Thanks Ratz. :.)

He's found another pair, younger and smaller, that he can pick up latest march. So hopefully it'll be before then.

----------


## Ratz

Thats good news  :Smile:

----------


## victorsgrace

Indeed  :Smile:  Will post lots of pics when they are home.

----------


## victorsgrace

- Newest update!

The guys will be picked up from Holland on the 16th of march and are 1½ years old <3 Ordered two males, but they might be female, since it could be difficult to identify their sex with certainty.

----------

